# Discuss: Curved Towers



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

What do you think about curved towers? Post projects or completed towers in your city/country.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Il Curvo* (Milan, Italy)
design: Daniel Libeskind - height: 175 m
official thread > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691015


----------



## PellicanoItalico (Jul 23, 2016)

What's happened to that thread ? Any news ?


----------

